# Hearthstone for Nokia lumia 830, Windows 10, build: 10166



## RuTsEST (Oct 23, 2015)

Hello

I am an avid hearthstone player. I also own a Nokia Lumia 830 
and am taking part in the windows 10 Insider program. Is it possible
to play Hearthstone on my windows phone? I would really appreciate the help.

Best regards, 
RuTsEST


----------



## crowjob (Oct 24, 2015)

You could get the slow insider build and the android app, and you may be able to play, but chances are it'll crash a lot.  I've been impressed with how well android apps work on W10M, but they're still unstable in my experience.  I suggest waiting for official support in early 2016.


----------

